# Moving to Germany as a EEA Citizen's Spouse



## kadanali (4 mo ago)

Hello,

I and my wife currently residing in Turkey. My wife is Bulgarian (EEA Citizen) We want to move to Germany in January 2023. When we move to Germany, we will rent a home then she will apply for residence permit. After she takes her residence permit, I am going to apply for a residence permit for myself.

I want to ask that should my wife need to work at somewhere? How we should run the process for my residence permit? What are the requirements for application?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Your plan needs lots of work. 

1. Your wife needs to determine under which FoM she would like to apply for a permit i.e. employee, self-employed, student, self-sufficient. There are different requirements for different categories. 

2. You need to decide where you want to live. You should be aware that many cities have a severe housing shortage and foreigners without local sources of income do not have a chance of easily finding accommodation without the aide of friends and family.


----------



## kadanali (4 mo ago)

Sunshine, thank you for your fast response.

First of all, She will apply for employee residence permit, but we want to move there without find the job because it is really hard to find from Turkey, and we have 3 year experience in multinational firms. Is it possible to take residence permit based on that?

Secondly, we want to move to Frankfurt because there are a too many opportunities for us. Even landlords don't want to give us to their homes. We can stay on Airbnb until she finds a job. Are they accepting the Uber Eats Delivery as a job?


----------



## kadanali (4 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Your plan needs lots of work.
> 
> 1. Your wife needs to determine under which FoM she would like to apply for a permit i.e. employee, self-employed, student, self-sufficient. There are different requirements for different categories.
> 
> 2. You need to decide where you want to live. You should be aware that many cities have a severe housing shortage and foreigners without local sources of income do not have a chance of easily finding accommodation without the aide of friends and family.


Sunshine, thank you for your fast response.

First of all, She will apply for employee residence permit, but we want to move there without find the job because it is really hard to find from Turkey, and we have 3 year experience in multinational firms. Is it possible to take residence permit based on that?

Secondly, we want to move to Frankfurt because there are a too many opportunities for us. Even landlords don't want to give us to their homes. We can stay on Airbnb until she finds a job. Are they accepting the Uber Eats Delivery as a job?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If she wants to apply as an employee, she needs an employment contract. If she wants to apply as self-employed, she needs German health insurance (not travel insurance) and possibly a Gewerbeanmeldung (depending on what she is doing).

Your wifecan be start working as an employee before she has her Aufenhaltskarte, she just needs to demonstrate that she fulfills a FoM category so that you are eligible for a permit.

I'm not sure whether Über Eats employs their workers or if they are self-employed contractors.


----------

